# Hello!



## Venom (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi everyone! My name is Venom, and I'm excited to be here!

I'm an avid fantasy writer, though I do other genres sometimes as well. I recently finished the rough draft of a story I would like to get published, and am currently doing the daunting task of revision on it.

I can't wait to met you guys!! :grin:


----------



## kaseyisrad (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Venom!


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I have seen you around here before....maybe a different personbut still.....Venom is familiar


----------



## Venom (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Venom (Aug 25, 2008)

Nah, I'm totally new here. Just found the site a few days ago, actually. =)


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Venom.  I like your sig.    Glad to have you here with us and good luck with editing your story.


----------



## Otto Ray Sing (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Venom (Aug 25, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> Welcome Venom.  I like your sig.    Glad to have you here with us and good luck with editing your story.


Thank you! You're very kind! =)


----------



## Venom (Aug 25, 2008)

Otto Ray Sing said:


> Welcome and enjoy yourself.


Thanks! I like it here already!


----------



## Lexy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Venom, welcome!
I'm new here too. It seems we've both stumbled across a very cool place. I look forward to reading your work, fantasy is my favorite!


----------



## Lumaris (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome ^___^


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, I am having a serious case of Deja Vu right now....wait...Tribal Wars forums???


----------



## GooGooMuck (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, Venom! Good look with your story.


----------



## Venom (Aug 25, 2008)

Lexy said:


> Hi Venom, welcome!
> I'm new here too. It seems we've both stumbled across a very cool place. I look forward to reading your work, fantasy is my favorite!


Yes, a fellow newbie! I'll make sure to put stuff up... as soon as I figure out this site! =P


----------



## Venom (Aug 25, 2008)

KangTheMad said:


> Ok, I am having a serious case of Deja Vu right now....wait...Tribal Wars forums???


Nope. I'm only on DeviantArt and Writing.com aside from here. Sorry!


----------



## Venom (Aug 25, 2008)

Lumaris said:


> Welcome ^___^


Thanks!


----------



## Venom (Aug 25, 2008)

GooGooMuck said:


> Welcome, Venom! Good look with your story.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Nickie (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Venom.


Nickie


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool, one of the Masters deigns herself to greet newbies!


----------



## Shinn (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Sam (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Venom.


----------



## moderan (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings.


----------

